# LazerLinez fountain pen in Gaboon Ebony



## corgicoupe (May 4, 2017)

I was thinking about making a standard black pen, and saw a piece of ebony at Woodcraft. I had a LazerLinez Desire component kit available and attacked the project today. 

I think the pen looks very classy, but it is difficult to photograph.


----------



## Ted iin Michigan (May 4, 2017)

Nice pen! Love that ebony. I'm also a fan of that component set. I had a pretty big order and that one was part of the order. I made 11 (10 were ordered) and had 1 that had a defect that I just couldn't sell (filled a void with sawdust and CA - turned out too dark). So I kept it for myself. Glad I did. That Schmidt nib is soooo smooth. 
Anyhow - you done good. Hope you like it!


----------



## TonyL (May 4, 2017)

Very nice! I see it is postable; did you have any trouble posting? Thank you.


----------



## corgicoupe (May 5, 2017)

TonyL said:


> Very nice! I see it is postable; did you have any trouble posting? Thank you.



No trouble posting, but a tad back-heavy that way. I think I will try a closed-end body and extend it a bit so it would be more comfortable unposted. I suppose it would also be feasible to use longer tubing and keep the finial; the threading isn't bad looking. I'd like to see a plain finial option likemail the Jr Gents II.


----------



## Charlie_W (May 5, 2017)

Nice, Nice!


----------



## TonyL (May 5, 2017)

> No trouble posting, but a tad back-heavy that way. I think I will try a
> closed-end body and extend it a bit so it would be more comfortable unposted. I
> suppose it would also be feasible to use longer tubing and keep the finial; the
> threading isn't bad looking. I'd like to see a plain finial option likemail the
> Jr Gents II.


 
Thank you. I was asking about the threads and you answered my question. Thank you and a very beautiful pen.


----------



## corgicoupe (May 5, 2017)

Another possible modification would be to eliminate the heavy cap tassie and attach the clip with a wood plug. This would reduce the back-end weight when the pen is posted, but requires leaving the barrel finial, of course. It would be a design decision and a post/not-post decision. Food for more thought.


----------

